# any Missouri Locals know what the Gascoganade is like?



## lukeD (Oct 8, 2012)

thinkin about making a run up to the Gascoganade sometime here soon before it turns freezin cold any was wondering if any of you have been on the river lately


----------



## Brian J (Oct 9, 2012)

We ran from Rollins Ferry (hwy 89) up to Indian Ford (hwy 42) and back two Saturdays ago with minimal difficulty. There were a couple of tight spots but nothing dangerous. We were in a big boat. You can PM me if you'd like more info.


----------



## rkloeppel (Oct 11, 2012)

I put in at Indian Ford last week near Vienna. Water super clear and low. Several spots made me nervous in my Shoalrunner but I survived to tell about it.


----------

